# if I didn't have a BMW, I would have a...



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

...Mercedes C class (C320 probably). I rented several 6 speed C220s in Germany and just loved them. Solid as a rock at 210+ km/h.

SteveH

(There is a good thread on what cars people had before their BMW, so I thought it would be interesting to see what everyone's #2 choice was. )


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I didn't find any other new car desirable in the summer of 1999...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

G35 6-spd

Oh, and I might as well, since atyclb will if I don't... 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17454&highlight=g35


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

This is tricky as much of my Top 10 list would consist of mostly current and non-current BMW models. There would be a Porsche and Audi or two. But not much else.

When your criteria is RWD or AWD and a manual tranny plus a track-able sport suspension, your choices become rather limited, especially when you consider the offerings available a couple of years ago.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

... few more hundred dollars per month in my pocket!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *G35 6-spd
> 
> Oh, and I might as well, since atyclb will if I don't...
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17454&highlight=g35 *


Dec 2002? That was sooo long ago 

Apologies...

SteveH


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

there were no second choices for me...

EDIT:

looking back now, maybe a 911? but for some reason P-cars just never appealed that much to me. Never liked the body styles. But they are growing on me a lot.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *there were no second choices for me...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> looking back now, maybe a 911? but for some reason P-cars just never appealed that much to me. Never liked the body styles. But they are growing on me a lot. *


Honest to you know who...

I hit "quote" to post this:

"Porsche. There is no substitute."

and the edit showed up in the quote.

[cue Twilight Zone theme music]


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Honda Civic Hybrid with the CVT. I'm feeling the need to be frugal and reduce oil consumption.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

To answer the question...

I probably would have a MINI Cooper S or '99/'00 C5...if I dawdled long enough, it could have been a CTS or G35 Sedan...or even longer, a 350Z...or I would have hopped on a plane one Thursday night, flown out to San Diego and driven my old Q45 out here to drive while I thought about it more.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Probably would have an A4. If I was looking at cars today, I'd probably still end up w/ an A4. I don't love any 1 aspect of the a4, but atleast it doesn't have a fatal flaw like many other cars I can think of in my price range (space, interior room, styling, etc). Actually, the A4, g35, Is300, rx8, etc would probably not exist if weren't for BMW. I'd say a VW Passat, but that wouldn't exist if weren't for the A4-- so I'd probably get a VW GTI ,Civic Si or possibly an RSX. I think those cars would still exist, since they're spiritual ancestor was the original VW GTI. I might also have decided to get an old Mercedes 300E or 400E-- just cause I like the solidity of those old Mercedes so much.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *G35 6-spd
> 
> Oh, and I might as well, since atyclb will if I don't...
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17454&highlight=g35 *


That's funny Phil . . . I was just about to post that I would get a G35 Coupe but decided to click on your link first . . . :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Assuming my requirements were the same, it would probably be an A4 or used S4.

Runners up: IS300, G35 (sedan).

If my requirements weren't the same (if my wife wasn't pregnant when I was car shopping, and I had no plans for kids), I'd probably have a Boxster.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Realistically hmm

CLK320 coupe, or S4

Dream car has always been a Porsche, mainly a 2002 GT2 would be great. But thats a bit out of my league.


----------



## fioca325i01 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

...A4 Avant
...or WRX wagon
...or GTI


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

A4 3.0 Avant
IS300 Sportcross
WRX 

(probably in that order.)


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Really thought hard about the S4 back in 2000...


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I'd probably have an A4 3.0 or S4, or possibly a Passat W8.:dunno:


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Audi Allroad wagon. That 270 horse turbo AWD is a blast in the mountains of Colorado...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

All other things being equal (e.g. income/affordability).............

1. G35 Coupe
2. SVT '03 Cobra Convertible. There is a black/black one at the local Ford Dealership and it is a GREAT looking car. There is a $3K market adjustment on it, taking the MSRP to $42K.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

A) Much larger savings account

B) Hard time explaining my time on this board

C) OK, OK - Subaru WRx

D) The new, Holden Monaro based GTO (future)


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

If I didn't have Karl Bimmer, I would have a:

a. Acura RSX Type-S 
b. Mini Cooper S
c. Mercedes 230 Coupe
d. Acura TSX (just announced)

Manual transmissions, of course! :thumbup:


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

Empty spot in my driveway and a frantic call to the authorities to find out who stole my car!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

An Audi A4 1.8T Q 5 speed.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I had actually ordered a Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V, 6-speed. 2 months after ordering it (right at the beginning of production), the dealer still had no info for me. A deal came up on this used 323i that I just had to snap up.

Today if I had to trade, it would be for a E36 M3 Coupe. Insurance would be downright scary, though.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I would probably have an 02 Gray Harley Davidson F-150

I also like the A4 3.0 Quattro 6-speed, 03 Cobra, and I really like the 350Z Track


----------



## jordanLINY (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree with most here, if I were wealthy I would go for a WRX, one of the high performance Golfs (Jetta Wagon GTI would be cool!), or a Mini.

As mentioned earlier though, I regret getting rid of that 1967 Volvo 1800S. It'd probably not hold up in traffic but it'd be a lot of fun puttering towards school.  Not to say my ten-year-old E36 is aging gracefully ... :eeps: 

Jordan


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

jordanLINY said:


> *I agree with most here, if I were wealthy I would go for a WRX, one of the high performance Golfs (Jetta Wagon GTI would be cool!), or a Mini.
> 
> As mentioned earlier though, I regret getting rid of that 1967 Volvo 1800S. It'd probably not hold up in traffic but it'd be a lot of fun puttering towards school.  Not to say my ten-year-old E36 is aging gracefully ... :eeps:
> 
> Jordan *


Not hold up?

THat's the model that Irv Gordon from Long Island drove (and is still driving) over 2 million miles!
http://www.vcoa.org/irv_o_meter.shtml


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

Cadillac CTS or Jag X Type


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

I would love a Mini Cooper S........perfect for Chicago traffice and parking. I'd also take another Audi 1.8T Q Avant. It's winter and I'm seriously missing my old one.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Cooper S, WRX, Nissan 350Z, Toyota Supra TT and maybe IS300 (430) - all are pretty good alternatives that can have fun on the track. :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

honda civic sir coupe (00), rsx or celica and pocket the rest.


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

The new Mercedes-Benz CLK500.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Audi A4 1.8T Quattro 5-speed.

(Knowing what I know now - how tuneable and strong my Passat is - the 3.0 engine is a waste of money in the A4)


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

a silver a4 cab -- but i'd to europe to get it so i could have a freakin manual tranny.

failing that, an s4


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Audi A4

Mustang Cobra or Mach 1

C320 sedan (CLK500 out my price range)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Audi A6 Avant V6 TDI Quattro


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

Practical:

Audi S4 
RX-8
WRX (maybe)

Non:

Porsche


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

1. G35 Coupe with 6 speed and Brembos. Actually wanted to trade my 330i in for this but gf threatened to hurt me. 
2. A4 1.8T (possibly Avant). My real estate agent and good friend traded his 323ci for this and is very happy. However, the story I heard from him about the local Toronto dealers are scary. Otherwise, it would be number 1.

Since I already have an Impreza (TS Wagon), there is no way I would look at the WRX as a car I want. My ownership experience hasn't been good with this car. From the dealership b.s. to the recent recall notice which warned of a parking brake defect but no available parts to fix the problem, I don't think another Subaru is in my future.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

1: G35C 6M
2: 350Z 6M
3: Mini cooper s


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

...Fat wallet. :dunno: 

Honestly, 3 years ago when I was shopping for both cars, nothing else out there really was an option.

Now, I'd probably look really hard at a 350Z, G35 and an IS 300 if there is no BMW.


----------



## Stoney (Jan 5, 2002)

Tough for me to answer since I just my car but I would say the new S4 or E500.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Back in 1994 when I started on this BMW thing, I guess I would've gone with a 300ZX. After that? Dunno, if BMW did not exist now, I suppose Audi A4/S4.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

Non-BMW at my price range? 

Alfa Romeo 156
Ford Focus ST
Skoda Octavia 4x4


----------



## RaVe (Jan 4, 2002)

We now have 2 cars at home:

* the family car: my 330d Touring
* my wife's car, an Audi A3

If a BMW is no option, I would change the combo to:

* VW Passat Variant for her (which then becomes the family car)
* a Mercedes CLK 270CDI for me


----------



## navyblau (Jan 17, 2003)

Wrangler Rubicon: it's about time Jeep listened to the people. 

And we think we have an aftermarket community...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

New Audi TT 3.2 Quattro


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Topaz330xi said:


> *New Audi TT 3.2 Quattro *


Is this something new coming out ? ?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Is this something new coming out ? ? *


Yeah-

Audi is going to put the new VW 3.2 liter VR6 engine into the TT. This is the same engine that will be in the VW GOlf R32.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

This (the one behind my car, in sliver though)


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *This (the one behind my car, in sliver though) *


Would you get a real transmission in that one though?


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

A4 or G35.

Or if I was smarter, wait for the TSX and save.

Ed


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Ed328Ci said:


> *
> Or if I was smarter, wait for the TSX and save.
> 
> Ed *


Really? I can't picture going from a 328Ci (modified at that) to an Accord. :dunno:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Would you get a real transmission in that one though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mystikal you smarta$$ 

As much as I like my 5-speed auto, I still like this 5-speed manual on my daily driver (and it's *only* 354HP running on 265s):


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

...Garnet Red G35 Sedan.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

The Coupe looks much better IMHO :angel:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *The Coupe looks much better IMHO :angel: *


Agreed. Nonetheless, I had practicality in mind.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> This (the one behind my car, in sliver though)


I changed my mind, I rather get a 360 Modena instead.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

1. E500 (although realistically it would probably be the E320)
2. A4 3.0
3. An SUV (either Acura's, Volvo's or VW's)

I test drove the E320 and it didn't give me the same satisfaction I get when driving the BMW. More in line with an Accord. Keep in mind I hadn't driven the BMW yet and only noticed the difference after driving the BMW. The brakes in the MB were HORRIBLE! It was like an on/off switch.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd probably have an Elise or something trendy like that


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)

B6 S4


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Acura TL though FWD is not my favorite.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting thread.

By looking at the answers, I wonder how many % of sales would Audi steal from BMW, if they would produce RWD cars too. :eeps:

My vote goes to Audi as well. 

Audi A4 Avant 2.5 TDI.


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

1. Volvo S80 T6
2. Toyota Camry XLE V6

Would have gotten #1, but the wife convinced me to get the bimmer.


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Before trading my 540 for a 545 last fall, I really really really wanted the Mer E320 Cab ragtop. 

But getting on the list and waiting plus or minus 12 months was way beyond my need for instant gratification. So I got the 545. May go for the E320 next fall when demand is closer to supply, but now am readdicted to the speed and force of the 540/545. It may take the E500 Cab to meet needs and expectation now. 

My wife is beginning to suggest that maybe I sould take up gambling or some other vice that possibly be less costly than serial car acquisition.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> To answer the question...
> 
> I probably would have a MINI Cooper S or '99/'00 C5...if I dawdled long enough, it could have been a CTS or G35 Sedan...or even longer, a 350Z...or I would have hopped on a plane one Thursday night, flown out to San Diego and driven my old Q45 out here to drive while I thought about it more.


Oops...I guess it would be an RX-8.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

A brand new 6-speed TSX or a used G35 (which will be really hard to find one with a stick).


----------



## Chief (Feb 19, 2004)

Lotus Elise - If I were about 6 inches shorter :tsk: 

Or

'04 Pontiac GTO - Strongly considered but I couldn't get a ride in one from the dealer, and the exterior styling is a little plain jane (wait for either the judge or autocross models in a couple of years) :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I was looking at MB C32 AMG, BMW M3 coupe, Audi S4, and Lexus IS300 last summer. If I had to get a non-BMW now, I'd wait for the C55 AMG or I'd get a Mini Cooper S.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> By looking at the answers, I wonder how many % of sales would Audi steal from BMW, if they would produce RWD cars too. :eeps:
> 
> ...


Can't see how you can go to Audi from BMW with that UGLY front-end....looks like an automotive spatula! YECH! :thumbdwn:

BTW....mine would be 1) WRX, 2) Cooper


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda Accord ... 


never though the BMW would be so unreliable...ALWAYS in the shop!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

swchang said:


> ... or I'd get a Mini Cooper S.


ditto


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Okay, i've been sitting here for 5 minutes trying to think of a non-BMW brand car that i'd want. But since i've had a Volvo S60 T5, Audi A4 1.8T, VW GTI GLX within the last 3 years, I can't think of anything else i'd want. I'd probably beg and plead VW to build an updated Corrado.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

...lot less fun driving to work.  

I didn't seriously consider any other car when I bought this one. I wanted a coupe, and BMW didn't have much competition at the time.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Audi S4 if I couldn't have a BMW...

Alex


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Evo!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Chief said:


> Lotus Elise - If I were about 6 inches shorter :tsk:


how tall are you?

a guy that's 6'5" just took delivery of one in Greece


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

MCS
WRX
A4 1.8T
Saab 93
Focus SVT :eeps: 

Something reasonably priced and fun to drive.


----------



## bmwmorristown (Dec 10, 2003)

I am lucky enough to drive BMW's everyday, and I LOVE them! That said, I own a WRX, and I am exteremly happy to see how many of you out there respect that car. I bought it thinking I couldnt get any better performance for the money, and it has served me well. I love mine and cant think of anything else I'd wrather own *cough M3 cough*. Great thread!

--Mike


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

bmwmorristown said:


> I am lucky enough to drive BMW's everyday, and I LOVE them! That said, I own a WRX, and I am exteremly happy to see how many of you out there respect that car. I bought it thinking I couldnt get any better performance for the money, and it has served me well. I love mine and cant think of anything else I'd wrather own *cough M3 cough*. Great thread!
> 
> --Mike


That's the only auto currently out there that gives me and the loyal Bimmer the "trade-in itchies." Of course, I have to will myself to not do so....hahaha... Wondeful car.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Maxda RX-8/Audi A4/MB C230


----------



## Gladius (Jun 8, 2003)

If I could justify it to my wife - M3
If money was not a factor - 911 GT2
If I was still in my 20's - WRX
If I had a bit less sense - 350Z track (in that orange color - I *almost* traded my 330ci in on one of these last fall)
If I was still making a teacher's salary - Accord coupe
If I had two kids - Murano
Just for fun - Mini Cooper S


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Chief said:


> Lotus Elise - If I were about 6 inches shorter :tsk:
> 
> Or
> 
> '04 Pontiac GTO - Strongly considered but I couldn't get a ride in one from the dealer, and the exterior styling is a little plain jane (wait for either the judge or autocross models in a couple of years) :thumbup:


GTO.. no thanks. it looks like an oversized cavalier, is too heavy, and the suspension plain old sucks. It doesn't even come close to the handling of a bmw.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

probably bought the 2001 or 2002 audi S4.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

Gladius said:


> If I had a bit less sense - 350Z track (in that orange color - I *almost* traded my 330ci in on one of these last fall)


Yep, that one would definately be on my list, along with a G35 coupe. In my dream world, it's a Porsche 911.


----------



## Lance Racing (Jan 28, 2003)

Something that is a true homologation car would replace my homologation car the E30 M3. So it would be a WRK or Lancer. Might do the Lancer for the name. ha ha


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm not sure if I would even have a second car. The E30 is handy, but I just wanted one for the looks, honestly. I can't afford any other tintop that I currently want.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Gladius said:


> If I could justify it to my wife - M3
> If money was not a factor - 911 GT2
> If I was still in my 20's - WRX
> If I had a bit less sense - 350Z track (in that orange color - I *almost* traded my 330ci in on one of these last fall)
> ...


You da man -- MCS :thumbup:

To somewhat hijack your idea:

- When feeling calm and collected -- MBZ S500 class
- When feeling soft-roady - Jeep GC (but it would have to come with a Mechanic)
- When feeling fun - Mini Cooper S
- When out on the town with Mrs Wingspan - MBZ SL500
- When feeling practical and boring - Honda Odyssey (Hey! I already have one of these!)

...and, if I could only purchase one car for my family, it would be a Honda Accord :angel:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

wingspan said:


> You da man -- MCS :thumbup:
> 
> To somewhat hijack your idea:
> 
> ...


Nice choices. Get my seal of approval. :thumbup:


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

I would have a Porsche 911 or Mercedes CLK...


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

If I didn't have a BMW I would probably KILL myself, cause life without a well engineered GERMAN car would not be worth living......


:neener: :flame: :stickpoke


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, if I didn't get Twilight last year, I would not have gotten anything. I'd still be driving Walddrache, my '99 VW Passat 3.0 5SP. I loved that car, it had lots of personality, and I had modified it with minor non-performance upgrades, suspension and wheels/tires. I always had a desire to own a BMW, and when my Passat started having problems, I decided to trade it and got the 330i.

If for some reason BMW's vanished off the face of the planet, and I needed to go out and get a car, it would be a tough choice:

Likely candidates within my means:
VW Passat or Passat Wagon
Audi A4 or A4 Avant (Perhaps an S4 Avant)
VW Golf R32 or GTI 20th Anniversary Edition
Volvo V70R

Less likely candidates within my means (would not meet my practicality needs):
MINI Cooper S
Mazda RX8
Audi A4 Cabrio


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

If I didn't have a BMW, I would (and DID) get a Porsche 911. However, if I didn't go that route, I would've gone with either an M3 or a G35 Coupe.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Morgan Aero8 http://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/index_frames.html

Audi S4 Avant (6 speed manual)


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Probably an Audi A4.


----------



## Mr. Bimmer (Apr 8, 2003)

LADA Riva.

The embodiment of performance and sophistication!


----------



## cm37 (Dec 8, 2003)

A little different for me as I don't have my BMW yet. (anxiously awaiting the time for my lease to come to an end But if there was no BMW to get it would most likely be an A4 or a Mini cooper s.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Sure I'd spend a little more and get a 3 series, though I would consider this car if the new 3 series ends up looking a Japanese Bungled... er Bangled knock-off of a BMW.

Golf R32 VW's little hot-rod.

All-wheel drive, redesigned rear suspension with fat P225/40YR-18 performance tires, 3.2-liter 240-horsepower VR-6 engine with a six-speed manual transmission, 0-to-60-mph time of 6.4 seconds.

At $29,675 kind of pricey for a VW.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

1 - '04 4Runner
2 - '04 IS300
3 - '04 350Z


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Wallenrod said:


> here it is...


damn, that a3 doesn't look downmarket (from the a4) at all. can't say the same about the 1er. :tsk:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> damn, that a3 doesn't look downmarket (from the a4) at all. can't say the same about the 1er. :tsk:


Interesting how two people can look at a car and have exactly opposite sentiments.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Interesting how two people can look at a car and have exactly opposite sentiments.


Not interesting at all. It's called 'Different Tastes'.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Audis are among the more boring cars stylistically out there, and now they've added a single distinguishing feature of a mind-boggling grille...
> The 1 looks like an upscale Mazda 3, which is a good-looking car.
> 
> If it's not an offroader, I prefer RWD to AWD, so Audi is pretty much out.


If it's an offroader, wouldn't you prefer 4WD to AWD? I see no need for AWD in most markets. In places where it snows heavily but you're still driving onroad, AWD is good. In most other places, RWD is best. If you're going offroad, go full-time 4WD. If you're going cheap, economy cars, get FWD...

That's the _WD world in my eyes, at least.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Not interesting at all. It's called 'Different Tastes'.


Mind-bogglingly dull how two people can look at a car and have exactly opposite sentiments.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> If it's an offroader, wouldn't you prefer 4WD to AWD?


Yes, you're correct. I'm still learning about offroading. :eeps:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Yes, you're correct. I'm still learning about offroading. :eeps:


Then it's time to buy the H1 you've always wanted and drive it through the city streets of Seattle at breakneck speed.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> Then it's time to buy the H1 you've always wanted and drive it through the city streets of Seattle at breakneck speed.


And then I wake up, covered in sweat...

I'm learning vicariously. Just did a brake job on my friend's Wrangler last night.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh, that reminds me of the time I was at the Staples/Starbucks shopping center on Route 7. I was turning into the parking lot at the former Pier 1 entryway. As I was heading down towards Starbucks, I heard a lot VROOM! and this (then very new) H2 roared up the steep snow-covered hill and onto the road right in front of me. I slammed on my brakes immediately. I would have been upset, but it was just so startling, it was funny. The two guys in the monstrosity had the hugest sh*t-eating grins on their faces, too.

That's off-roading in the DC metro area for ya.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

That's the kind of offroading I can do in a RWD. ;D


----------

